# Training Day Photo's



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

We had our monthly training day today.Here are couple of pic's.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW! Well I can't say we've trained in all that white stuff! Loved the park benches too 
Great pics!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great photos, your dog looks like he's enjoying him/herself! How long were you out today? Burrrrr!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The dogs look like they enjoyed the day out in the snow.


----------



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

We were out for 4-5 hours,it was actually a beautiful day,quite mild 4-5 deg c or 40 f.My club,Horseshoe Hunting Retriever Club,do these training days monthly throughout the winter!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! Did the dogs lose you in the white jacket against the snow? I was wearing a sky blue tee shirt yesterday during training and my dogs were losing me against the skyline.


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great pics on both threads, this and Anney's. I think yesterday was the day for it-finally. We had a great training session, granted the dogs were covered in mud-but the temp was about 40 and it was wonderful. Ryder was so muddy he looked like one of those rare grey goldens, I ended up just throwing a fun bump in the pond and a cloud of dirt trailed him. The dogs slept hard last night. This upcoming weekend looks to be good too, I'm so tired of winter. I'm jealous Laura-you were in a t-shirt. 

Tex-who are your dogs out of--the second picture--looks so familar to me?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Love these photos! I won't post any that my husband took yesterday of my golden at the dog beach in Jupiter, FL fetching a stick--LOL!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - yesterday must have been the day .. I was out with a few training buddies and my mentor yesterday as well - we had a frosting of snow, some mud and grey skies but it was 40 degrees!!

The dogs all loved getting back out there too.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We did have fun yesterday!! First pic and last pic are of my girl Breeze. The dog in pics 2-4 is Tim's dog Tex who is a Sabre son(Amigold On a Wing N a Prayer). He has a lot of GO and is a marking fool! We still wear white most of the time in training even during the winter as with the bare trees and shrubs in the background it is still the most visible. If the gunner is standing on a hillside, against a white background we will sometimes go to dark instead.

This was actually the most snow we have had all year--it has been a great winter for training. There were geese coming and going from the lake in the background the whole time we were training--made for rather appropriate accompaniment!


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahhh ok-Tex and my Ruckus share AFC Emberain Rugby. Now I know why he seems so familar.:doh: Ruckus is a son of Rugby and a Speaker bitch-Tex has Rugby on the dam's side. Very nice. I think it's something with the eyebrows and ears. 

Funny-I looked at that picture of Tex, and thought I know that dog......yep. Keep up the good work and good luck.

These were the only pictures I could find on this machine, top picture he is almost six, bottom picture we were in AL at age 4 picked up his third MH pass. Then he made me eat crow pie for about 4 straight MH's before picking up his last two in a row.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nancy....WOW he is a handsome fellow! I so loved Rugby, wish he didn't leave us so soon. I was toying with the idea of breeding my Stanley daughter to him. Now I'm back to the drawing board (next year I hope).


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

I know-I spoke to Linda about 2 months ago. She is still so devestated. That would have been a nice breeding for sure. 

I'm partial to Hootie as well, especially since Bridg and I are good friends. Just a super nice boy and throwing good pups as well--plus Hootie is one of a kind. Peg Willabond(sp?) has a super breeding due about March 20 or so. I'm so tempted with that litter, but my husband would leave me if I brought home a 5th golden. 

My Stanley boy is a blast and a total monster. I would love to have 2 more of him, now to just get him past his counting to three problem...baby step, baby steps....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My training mentor as well as the owner of the training building both have Hootie boys (littermates). They are great little dogs, but both are light boned, something I need to avoid in Breeze as she is just a wisp of a girl. Bridget will be in our town in june for a seminar, I am already signed up, can't wait!!!


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

You will love the seminar, really really love it. Bridget has helped me so much, I train with her system now-have for years and my dogs are happy campers. She is always thinking and looking for ways to improve, I can't hardly keep up with her. She really knows dogs.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Tex does have that characteristic Rugby expression when you compare the boys! It was a pity about Rugby--but his brother Beau is still going strong so long as you have a _prcd_ clear bitch.

Peg Willbond's litter does have a very interesting pedigree--Hootie to a Rugby daughter. Ginger is a nice little worker, and pretty to boot! I've thrown a bird or two for Ginger when Peg landed in the same place where I was training on her travels!




pals said:


> I know-I spoke to Linda about 2 months ago. She is still so devestated. That would have been a nice breeding for sure.
> 
> I'm partial to Hootie as well, especially since Bridg and I are good friends. Just a super nice boy and throwing good pups as well--plus Hootie is one of a kind. Peg Willabond(sp?) has a super breeding due about March 20 or so. I'm so tempted with that litter, but my husband would leave me if I brought home a 5th golden.
> 
> My Stanley boy is a blast and a total monster. I would love to have 2 more of him, now to just get him past his counting to three problem...baby step, baby steps....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Pals - Beautiful pictures - welcome to GRF


----------



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

pals said:


> Great pics on both threads, this and Anney's. I think yesterday was the day for it-finally. We had a great training session, granted the dogs were covered in mud-but the temp was about 40 and it was wonderful. Ryder was so muddy he looked like one of those rare grey goldens, I ended up just throwing a fun bump in the pond and a cloud of dirt trailed him. The dogs slept hard last night. This upcoming weekend looks to be good too, I'm so tired of winter. I'm jealous Laura-you were in a t-shirt.
> 
> Tex-who are your dogs out of--the second picture--looks so familar to me?


As Shelly said he is a Sabre son out of a Rugby daughter.He is a blast to train and a fun hunting dog!We hope to be running Master and qual this year.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is stunning! I love the photos with pheasants, something about the red in the ringneck and the Golden. Good luck with Master and Qual. Keep us up to date on how he is doing.


----------

